# Rotor Backspacing PLEASE HELP



## Antiricevette (Oct 29, 2009)

So i ordered a set of rotors online for my s6. The rears are correct, the fronts are not. The backspacing on the rotors they sent me was not nearly big enough. By backspacing i mean the distance between the top of the hub(where the lugnut holes are) to the rotor surface. The spacing on the rotors they sent me was like 3/4" where it should be double that or more. They are insisting they sent me thr correct rotors. Does anyone know what the measurement should be? Maybe they sent me A6 rotors? If more clarification is needed let me know.
Thanks


----------

